# Purpose of Training???



## Lauren

*Why do you Train???*​
For general fitness.1219.67%To Compete69.84%To waste time and say to people 'I go to the gym'34.92%To look the best you can and maybe one day compete.4065.57%


----------



## Lauren

Just wanted to see why you guys/gals train.

Personally I train to keep in shape and try and acheive the best out my body. I would love to compete one day, but I can that being a long way away!!! 

Let me know why you guys do it!


----------



## DB

look the best i can and hopefuly one day compete even if its only once just to say i did it


----------



## sweet_FA

Lauren said:


> Just wanted to see why you guys/gals train.
> 
> Personally I train to keep in shape and try and acheive the best out my body. I would love to compete one day, but I can that being a long way away!!!
> 
> Let me know why you guys do it!


Thats weird i nearly posted a thread with the same question then!!!!

Ive always been somewhat of a sports/physical exercise freak. Since i knackered my ankle in and cant play rugby or sports that require alot of movement, The weight training i did for Rugby took over. Firstly, i trian purely for the enjoyment and the discipline of the sport. Secondly is to look good!!


----------



## Moo

I train because I want to look absoloutly fcuking gorgeous.


----------



## samurai691436114498

DB said:


> look the best i can and hopefuly one day compete even if its only once just to say i did it


Basically what db says.


----------



## Lorian

Moo said:


> I train because I want to look absoloutly fcuking gorgeous.


Seconded!



L


----------



## Great White

Train for size and hopefully to compete


----------



## Captain Hero

Train for functional strength,size and Power I will more than likely compete one day


----------



## JohnO

DB - look the best i can and hopefuly one day compete even if its only once just to say i did it

Couldn't put that any better


----------



## ChefX

None of the above... LOL

I train for function, performance, health and looks. Basically for optimal living and looks (well my face is really ugly so only the body part).

My competition days are way behind me in all sports, although I still do highland games for fun.


----------



## robdog

I do it to intimidate all the young kids that come to the gym so i can pinch there pocket money!!


----------



## Bigdav

i trained to lose my gut, made my knob look bigger


----------



## Bigdav

or meant to say after i lost my gut i found my knob


----------



## Timmy Smooth

ChefX said:


> I train for function, performance, health and looks. Basically for optimal living and looks


I like this by Chef.

I'm going to put those in order of imporance for me...

(1) Looks, (2) health, not sue about the other two - how do you define performance? I no longer compete in a sport (swimming), but I do really enjoy increasing my weights. Function, yes, but in real life I hardly ever lift something like that, know what I mean?

Not interested in competitive bodybuilding. I think the kind of dedication etc. that these guys have means BB'ing effectively becomes a career decision, even at amateur level.

Also, no-one's put it, but what about going to the gym as a social activity?


----------



## Bigdav

Im not a social monster when i train, i tend to grunt and smell to make people go away. I usually train on the hoof so i dont have time for chit chat or small talk, and i like to be done in just over an hour. I help and spot when required but the gym isnt a social place for those who train like devils

i scare myself sometimes


----------



## Inch High

I train to fight.


----------



## Timmy Smooth

Inch High said:


> I train to fight.


OFFICIALLY THE BEST ANSWER SO FAR!


----------



## Bigdav

i agree


----------



## hackskii

I train (at this point of the game) so I dont feel my age.

I feel great and am strong for my age and I think I look better than most my age too.

If I stopped I feel I would get old on myself

You are as young as you feel and I feel young.

I hate to see young kids fat and out of shape. They are accellerataing death if you want my opinion.


----------



## Inch High

hackskii said:


> I hate to see young kids fat and out of shape. They are accellerataing death if you want my opinion.


So thats not you on the Blade then?


----------



## Timmy Smooth

No, that's his brother, Winger!


----------



## hackskii

Blade?

Motorcycle?

Oh hell no that person is way skinnier then me. 

Plus If i rode I would be dead, I daydream when I ride.


----------



## Lee1436114491

I train for looks and to be healthy, I will never compete.. i havent got the dedication.


----------



## hackskii

Lee said:


> I train for looks and to be healthy, I will never compete.. i havent got the dedication.


Meeeeeeee Toooooooooo :lift:


----------



## rich81

i train to compete it is what keeps me motivated, i cant say i train for health reasons, because squatting till your sick and eating obsene amounts of food and putting god knows what in my body isnt probably doing me any good, but hey i look awesome lol


----------



## old_skool

I train for strength, speed, power and fitness. I also like the additional bonus of having a nice body that comes along with training.


----------



## old_skool

Inch High said:


> I train to fight.


You train to fight, what kind of fighting, do you mean street fighting or do you sport specific train for something like boxing or MMA.


----------



## McRoNiX

Started off a few years vack just doing it for fitness. Used to be a keen runner, and concentrated on cv.

Now I'm maturing but still skinny I feel the NEED in myself to put some weight on to help with things like self confidence.

I enjoy working out too though, its not a chaw to me, which is good


----------



## Chas

I train to keep the weight off and to look good.

Now I am fit and lean I look at ordinary people and wonder at how most of them are fat and unhealthy.

I know I have (temporarily) f*cked my arms, so get the p*ss taken out of me for doing it in the gym, but a quick look at the time off sick stats in my company show something - since I have been training I haven't had a day off sick.

Despite what is said about women not caring about a mans looks, now I am in good shape women are much easier to pull - though i know that some of them only want a sh*g - but then, so do I.


----------



## Wheale

I initially trained jus to be bigger, stronger and look good. Once I stopped I became a total bum got a huge waist and excess unwanted fat, I have now decided to start again because it makes me a far more disciplined and motivated person.

Its always good to have a hobby espically one that you can progess substantially on that also helps with other areas in your life, there are so many benefits aswell increased confidence, improved health, a good body and now I want to learn more about the nutritional side of this mainly to improve my performances but also to be able to cook a wider variety of foods.


----------



## AussieMarc

I train for girls.


----------



## Rower

I train cause i Row.. any tips for building muscle bulk quickly??


----------



## hackskii

Rower said:


> I train cause i Row.. any tips for building muscle bulk quickly??


Dedication

Diet

Rest

protein

Creatine


----------



## BSF James

I was going to post this same question.

My motivation has changed a lot as I've got older.

To begin with at 18 I started training for the same reason 90% of guys get into weight training - I wanted to be bigger, more imposing and more attractive to women. When you're skinny its very easy to go unnoticed and I just wanted to feel like I had more presence in the world. I was always naturally very thin (was about 8 1/2 stone when started) but with a propensity to carry fat around my waist (skinny fat as John Beradi calls it - its the worst of both worlds). I'd always had a thing for weights and training ever since watching the rocky films so once I had chance to actually train I couldnt wait to get into it. Eventually I got as heavy as 14 1/2 stone, which was a lot to carry on a very ectmorphic frame and at that weight I was definitely fat. I was very focused on how heavy I could get with little concern for how much fat I carried - which I find is how a lot guys who lift think. It was only once I'd got that heavy that bodyfat became a consideration and I actually started thinking about getting lean as well as muscular.

These days now I have a family and am settled, I train for an entirely different purpose. Whereas then the reasons were solely 'outwards' to improve my appearance to others, I train for 'inwards' reasons now. I just want to be the best I can be whilst I'm around, in all ways - including physical appearance, knowledge, contribution etc.. If I'm not in shape the people around me dont really care - but I do. If I let myself get out of shape as I did earlier this year, I feel like **** - both mentally and physically.

I train so that I can feel healthy and feel that I'm the best I can be. Plus I think the better care you take of yourself, the greater your longevity and the longer you can put off the aging process. Whereas before I just wanted to be bigger, weight doesnt really matter to me now - I'd rather be ripped and smaller than be big and fat.

Even if I was to ever get into contest condition I wouldnt compete as to me thats not what bodybuilding is about, and as I'm quite an introverted person most of the time the idea of standing on stage in my pants in front of an audience doesnt really interest me.

To sum up in one word (or perhaps two) the reason I train is for self-imrovement.


----------



## BSF James

...oh and the other reason I train is cos I flat out F****** love it. I'd train 9 til 5 if I could. The more I train, the more i want to.


----------



## megatron

i train because i dont want to be fat or pathetically weak.


----------



## stalwart

I also train for self-improvement, after spending years as a fit person i was astonished at how easily i accepted becoming a bloater i just ate,drank and lazed around getting fatter and fatter. i am now training hard to try and undo what my idleness has done to me and i also enjoy it immensly(training that is not idleness). I would like to compete one day as a personal goal


----------



## MIGEL

I train so that its my name that is firmly planted between those thighs!!! :rolleye11

<------


----------



## Ironman

I trained as a kid becasue I wanted to look like banana man from the comic.

I train now for size and strength and muscularity - im not interested in looking good - though I do - just to be big.


----------



## hackskii

I train because I have been doing it so long I will feel guilty if I dont.

I actually like it TBH.


----------



## Techknow

i train cos our lass say's i'm fat lol !!

no, really,.. honest she does... lol

:boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

DB said:


> look the best i can and hopefuly one day compete even if its only once just to say i did it


What this fool said,


----------



## Magic Torch

I train cause I'm an ugly **** with a little willy and I need something to keep my girl by my side....

One day tho I would like to compete but I need a few more pound on me frame first.

Big respect to all the guys and gals on here who compete and share their exp with us. Inspiring.


----------



## Tinytom

I first started training to supplement my strength for my Martial arts fighting tournaments.

Then I decided to do bodybuilding after getting bigger, I always liked the superhero type 'Cartoony Muscle' that He-man etc had and wanted to look like that when I was young.

Now I train to be a dwarf muscle freak. I love bodybuilding and training and I'd do it long past my competitive days, I love the discipline and committment that's needed for success. Lastly I enjoy learning new things and you can never know enough in Bodybuilding, I study for a few hours each week to learn about new techniques, diet strategies and nutritional information.

Have to stop writing now before I dribble with excitement. :madgrin: :wacko: :dizzy:

Sod this writing I'm off to the gym. Raaaaah. :bolt::lift:


----------



## GBLiz

i train because it's what i do!

i am, therefore i train.....or something:crazy:


----------

